# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  كلام جميل..لا بل رائع

## keana

*يقول أحد الأشخاص* 





*توجهت إلى حكيم لأسأله عن شيء يحيرني* *..؟**فسمعته ً يقول :**"* *عن ماذا تريد أن تسأل؟* *"*
*قلت :* 
*"* *ما هو أكثر شيء مدهش في البشر؟** "*

*فأجابني :*




*"* *البشر! يملّون من الطفولة ، يسارعون ليكبروا ، ثم يتوقون الى ان يعودوا أطفالاً ثانيةً* *"*

*"* *يضيّعون صحتهم ليجمعوا المال ، ثم يصرفونه ليستعيدوا الصحة* *"*

*"* *يفكرون بالمستقبل بقلق ، وينسَون الحاضر، فلا يعيشون الحاضر ولا المستقبل**"*

*"* *يعيشون كما لو أنهم لن يموتوا أبداً ، ويموتون كما لو أنهم لم يعيشوا أبداً* *"*





*مرّت لحظات صمت ....* 

*ثم سألت :*

*"* *ما هي دروس الحياة التي على البشر أن يتعلّموها...؟** "* 

 *فأجابني:* 



*"* *ليتعلموا** أنهم لا يستطيعون جَعل أحدٍ يحبهم، كل ما يستطيعون فعله هو جَعل أنفسهم محبوبين* *"*

*"* *ليتعلموا**ألاّ يقارنوا أنفسهم بآخرين* *"*

*"* *ليتعلموا**التسامح ويجرّبوا الغفران* *"*

*"* *ليتعلموا**أن الإنسان الأغنى ليس من يملك الأكثر، بل هو من يحتاج الأقل**"*

*"* *ليتعلموا**أن هناك أشخاصا يحبونهم جداً ولكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يظهروا أو يعبروا عن حبهم**"*

*"* *ليتعلموا**أن شخصين يمكن أن ينظرا إلى نفس الشيء ويَرَيَانِه بشكلٍ مختلف**"* 

*"* *ليتعلموا**أنه لا يكفي أن يسامح أحدهم الآخر، لكن عليهم أن يسامحوا أنفسهم أيضاً* *"*



*ليتعلموا*

*أن لا يحكموا على شخص من مظهره*  

*أو مما سمعوا عنه* 

*بل* 

*عندما يعرفونه حق المعرفة*

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

موضوع مميز 

يسلمو

----------


## down to you

" ليتعلمواأن هناك أشخاصا يحبونهم جداً ولكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يظهروا أو يعبروا عن حبهم"

" ليتعلمواأن شخصين يمكن أن ينظرا إلى نفس الشيء ويَرَيَانِه بشكلٍ مختلف" 

" ليتعلمواأنه لا يكفي أن يسامح أحدهم الآخر، لكن عليهم أن يسامحوا أنفسهم أيضاً "


كلام رائع وعميق
مشكوره اختي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

" *ليتعلموا**أن شخصين يمكن أن ينظرا إلى نفس الشيء ويَرَيَانِه بشكلٍ مختلف**"* 

*"* *ليتعلموا**أنه لا يكفي أن يسامح أحدهم الآخر، لكن عليهم أن يسامحوا أنفسهم أيضاً* *"*



*ليتعلموا*

*أن لا يحكموا على شخص من مظهره* 

*أو مما سمعوا عنه* 

*بل* 

*عندما يعرفونه حق المعرفة*

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
حكم قيمة ... شكرا امون  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووو كيانا :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غير مسجل

الكلام جميل ويعبر عن البشر  بصورة حقيقية

----------


## The Gentle Man

كلام رائع

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

كلام رائع وجميل 

يسلموو كتير

----------


## رنيم

_كلام رائع وجميل 
يسلمووو على الموضوع 
_

----------


## الورده الجوريه

كلام كتير حلو شكررررررررررررررا :Bl (7):

----------


## سوار &

*[rainbow]كتيييييييييييييير حلو يسلمو[/rainbow]*

----------


## ماريه

الله على الكلام

----------


## عاشقة الربيع

*موضوع مميز وكلام رائع جدااا ...

*

----------


## ماهربسام

> " ليتعلمواأن هناك أشخاصا يحبونهم جداً ولكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يظهروا أو يعبروا عن حبهم"
> 
> " ليتعلمواأن شخصين يمكن أن ينظرا إلى نفس الشيء ويَرَيَانِه بشكلٍ مختلف" 
> 
> " ليتعلمواأنه لا يكفي أن يسامح أحدهم الآخر، لكن عليهم أن يسامحوا أنفسهم أيضاً "
> 
> 
> كلام رائع وعميق
> مشكوره اختي


..........كلام....رائع

----------

